# Pressemeldung: Übergabe der Erlöse der Benefizfischen in Schleswig-Holstein



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2011)

Pressemeldung

*Übergabe der Erlöse der Benefizfischen in Schleswig-Holstein ​*




Unser Browning-Teamangler Rüdiger Hansen (Browning Team Ovens, Schleswig-Holstein) berichtet: 
“Über die Durchführung einer Serie von Benefizfischen, welche hauptsächlich im Winter stattfanden, hatte ich in der Vergangenheit bereits einige Male berichtet. Im Winter sollten dann auch die Erlöse an den „Förderkreis krebskranke Kinder und Jugendliche e.V.“ übergeben werden. Dies sollte im Rahmen eines weiteren Benefizfischens stattfinden. Da uns der Winter aber immer wieder zu Absagen zwang, wurde der Termin beim diesjährigen Treene-Cup am Samstag, den 16. April, in Schwabstedt nachgeholt, um einen würdigen Rahmen für die Übergabe zu erhalten.
Der Scheck über 2.500 Euro sollte von den beiden Initiatoren (Jörg Ovens und Rüdiger Hansen) an den Vorsitzenden des Förderkreises, Herrn Bernd Kruse, übergeben werden. Da Jörg indes geschäftlich verhindert war, wurde er durch seinen Sohn Janne vertreten. Die ersten Veranstaltungen wurden mit Sachpreisen ausgerichtet, die Mitglieder vom Browning-Ovens-Team gewonnen und zur Verfügung gestellt hatten. Dieser Fundus war irgendwann nicht mehr dauerhaft ausreichend. Dann unterstützte uns Zebco Europe und auch Colmic/Grebenstein mit gestifteten Sachpreisen. Dazu nochmals vielen Dank an Frerk Petersen und Randolf Grebenstein. Von den Machern der Championsteam-Seite erhielten wir einige schöne Rollen, die mit ausgeangelt werden konnten. Neben den Startgebühren wurden von den Anglern noch diverse Euro gespendet, bei Angeln des FASV Schwabstedt wurde wie im Friedrichstädter Anglerheim gesammelt. Aber auch weitere Vereine hatten sich beteiligt und uns das Geld zur Verfügung gestellt. Petri Heil Rendsburg, der Meldorfer SFV und der AV Brunsbüttel hatten bei Aktionen erwirtschaftete Überschüsse beigetragen. Weitere Vereine wollen sich in Zukunft dabei einbringen, denn die Sammlung für solche Projekte geht weiter. Mein Dank geht nochmals an die Vereine SFV Treene Friedrichstadt und an den FASV Schwabstedt (www.fasv-schwabstedt.de), die Gewässer und Logistik kostenlos und jederzeit hierfür zur Verfügung stellen. Und natürlich an alle Helfer. Wenn der nächste Winter uns wieder regelmäßig fischen lässt, wird schnell wieder ein stattliches Sümmchen zusammenkommen, wir sammeln ja bereits wieder und hoffen dabei von vielen Seiten auf tat- und zahlungskräftige Unterstützung.


----------

